# San Blas road trip



## A reef (Oct 2, 2012)

We are driving south to on Highway 15 to Patzcuaro and stopping in San Blas. Looking for information about the road from Highway 15 to San Blas (11?). Any help will do.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

The road goes right through the middle of towns so it is slow going. But all paved.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I usually take the exit for Santiago Ixquintla , continue to Villa Hildago,Guadalupe Victoria and reach San Blas without mountain driving...........

You can also take the San Blas exit off the toll road onto Highway 54 and down the mountain to San Blas.


----------



## A reef (Oct 2, 2012)

If I understand the route through Santiago Ixquintla, it begins north of the San Blas exit (54?), takes you to the shoreline without going through zigzag mountain pass and then you proceed south through those other shore towns until you get to San Blas. My map is wanting - it shows no road south from San....Ix. What is the name or way to identify that road. By the way are there any maps or mapping websites that show such detail? How long is that trip, starting from 15, to San Blas? How long is the trip starting from 15, down 54 to San Blas? thanks for the tips
By the way, is San Blas worth the trip?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

No, the S IX route takes you through farm communities, San Blas will be the first shore town you will enter..that distance is 42 KM.....You should stop at the first OXXO you see and buy the GUIA ROJI Mexican highway road map for 200 Pesos...

How can I answer your question if San Blas is worth the trip? I like coastal towns, their history, jungle river rides, good food, and banana bread.....I do not know what you like........


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Do not forget your mosquitoe repellent...


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Never really had a mosquito problem in San Blas but the Jejenes ( no see ums ) could drive you crazy....

You could bypass San IX if you exit the toll road at the Yago exit also....get that road map or GPS....


----------



## A reef (Oct 2, 2012)

thanks people - the OXXO is a gas station? Here is a non-related question..... what does one do about medical insurance to cover a three month stay? How does the medical system in Mexico work for temporary visa people like us?


----------



## A reef (Oct 2, 2012)

oh and by the way - what in hell is a Jejenes or no-see ums ?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Jejenes are sand flies that are so small they were nicknamed no see ums, It is said they can fly through a window or door screen...they bite is very painful...they are usually on the beach early mornings and evenings, they don't appear if the wind is blowing,,,,,,,

Oxxo is a convenience store ( like a 7/11 ) sometimes at Pemex stations but also in towns, one tip is they have beautiful clean bathrooms for customers...


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

They are blo0d sucking insects...mosquitoe repellent works against them.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

If you go to San Blas, consider taking a 'boat trip' into the interior swamps. They are on the road south not far from San Blas. The panga owners are very knowledgeable about the wildlife etc. that you will see UP CLOSE.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

The beach is very undeveloped. We asked directions to it and were told to just head for the Ramada. We thought that would be easy to spot. Then we discovered that we were heading for the ramadas on the beach where they serve meals.

The beach was wide and desolate. And eating in the shelter of the ramada, we had no-see-ums feasting on our ankles during the meal.


----------

